# Hallie Day 147 She had the kids!!!



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi all. Well, I have several girls that are on day 114 and 113, and a couple others that are 120+ or so right now. I noticed yesterday evening that Hallie had a 'whitish' almost 'creamy' looking discharge on her tail. Is that normal? I don't remember her doing it last time. This is her second freshening. I checked today and she's noticeably 'pink' in her vulva area and the opening is more noticeable, but the only discharge is the dried discharge. She seems fine...eating well, etc. I haven't noticed a discharge on anyone else, though I have noticed the same 'thinning' or 'stretching' (I would call it that) in the vulva area. I am wondering if this is just the area softening up in prep for delivery. Is the discharge the mucous plug? Is it normal to lose it this early (she's day 114)? 

Angie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hallie Day 114 Whitish discharge? Normal?*

Totally normal....some wait til just before delivery and others about 2-4 weeks before.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hallie Day 114 Whitish discharge? Normal?*

I agree with Liz... it is very normal .........I have a doe that is 3.5 months along .....that has a white discharge.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Hallie Day 114 Whitish discharge? Normal?*

Well THANKS! Both of you, for making me feel better.  I am going to have babies popping out left and right, so I sure hope all goes well with everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hallie Day 114 Whitish discharge? Normal?*



> Well THANKS! Both of you, for making me feel better.


 No problem....it is OK to worry about our goaties....it is very normal as well..... :wink: :hug: :hi5:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hallie Day 114 Whitish discharge? Normal?*

I have seen some of my does due 2-19 having discharge. Totally normal.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Hallie Day 114 Whitish discharge? Normal?*

Yep..agree with the others. Gosh...i'm really missing kidding season! You'll have to keep us posted!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Hallie Day 114 Whitish discharge? Normal?*

If you all remember Jordan started the end of October with the white discharge and went right throught dilivery day on the 26 or 28th of Nov. So you could see this for a while as well as spotting through the term.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Hallie Day 126*

Well Hallie is still progressing normally, thankfully.  And smelling very bucky... so I guess we'll see whether I get all bucks or not. I hope not! ONE GIRL PLEASE!!! ray: :girl: ray: :girl: Her udder is filling nicely. I'll try to get pics and post them soon. She's big like last year, but she only had twin bucklings then. I'm betting she gives me a repeat!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Hallie Day 114 Whitish discharge? Normal?*

Well, one thing for sure we will all be glad to see all the pics you have, glad all is well. And it sounds like bucks are coming. LOL


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Hallie Day 128 Second freshening udder pics etc*

It is SO cold here, but I decided to go ahead and do pics yesterday while I had the chance. So here are some udder pics of Hallie, and I will be posting threads for the other girls, too. I still see no udder development on Goldie! I did take pics of her belly, and it looks larger, but she's not developing anything in the way of an udder. IF she's preg, she'd be on day 127 right now. So I'm starting to think she did not settle. Actually, I don't think Boo did either.  But here is pics of Hallie, and she DEFINITELY settled. HAHA!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hallie Day 128 Second freshening udder pics etc*

nice little udder going there :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hallie Day 128 Second freshening udder pics etc*

Looking good! Won't be too long before you'll have some babies!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hallie Day 128 Second freshening udder pics etc*

That's going to be a lovely udder!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Hallie Day 144 Looking posty now!*

As of this morning, Hallie is looking quite posty! I am thinking she's going to go within the next day or so. Ligs have been gone a few days now. I just penned her a bit ago, and she's not happy at all about that.

Oh and Pan had her babies--twin bucks, so no doe from that breeding for me. I sold her with a doe kid back agreement. Now I am going back and forth trying to decide whether I should rebreed and wait for another set of babies from her or just maybe take a kid from Ophelia and Hollywood if she has a nice doe. The same lady bought both Pan and Ophelia. 

Angie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hallie Day 143 Looking posty now!*

She looks great.... babies soon...


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, after keeping me checking her constantly for days, she finally snuck the babies out while I was asleep--woke to two little fuzzy ones that are SO gorgeous! I got a girl AND a boy!! Hooray!!!! The buckling looks like Hollywood--buckskin with dark and light moonspots. Very nice! And the little girl--she's a very light buckskin with a black cape--just like mom!!! 

Oh, and for the past few days she had only smelled slightly bucky, not as strong as she did about a month ago. But bucky produced a buck! We'll see how the others go.

Oh, and I sold Ophelia and Panama, but Ophelia X Hollywood has delivered 2 does. I will probably be getting one of those back since Panama X Archangel produced 2 bucklings. Not to mention the fact that Ophelia's udder--WOW! I am shocked. I so regret selling her now, but I am glad I have a kid out of her! And hopefully I will have another soon. 

Angie

PS I'll post pics in the photogenic section soon


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...that is terrific....... :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

And I got an email from the lady who has Cinnamon, and Cinnamon had her babies this afternoon--2 girls and a boy--ALL are chamoisee!  Since she had a very late kidding last year with quads and only one survived, we were getting kinda worried because she was about day 149. But all are well!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your new babies! Yay!

Congrats on Cinnamon's babies too. You may not have her but its still cool to hear the births isn't it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Haliie!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS.


----------

